# Mẹo lựa chọn và sử dụng nước lau nhà đúng cách



## Vũ Thu Hằng (9/4/18)

Nước lau sàn nhà có công dụng giúp ngôi nhà của bạn luôn sạch sẽ, thơm tho nhưng không phải ai cũng biết sử dụng loại sản phẩm này sao cho hiệu quả. Cách lựa chọn nước lau sàn nhà:

*1. Chọn nước lau nhà của những thương hiệu lớn*

*

*​
Một trong những tiêu chí để chọn lựa nước lau nhà đúng cách đó là lựa chọn những sản phẩm của thương hiệu lớn. Bởi vì các dòng sản phẩm này được sản xuất trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại, đã được kiểm định về chất lượng cũng như đảm bảo độ an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng. 

*2. Chọn theo mùi hương*

*

*​
Hoặc bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn loại nước lau sàn cho ngôi nhà của mình theo mùi hương. Tùy theo sở thích của từng người mà bạn có thể chọn nước lau nhà có mùi hương khác nhau. Hiện nay trên thị trường có bán nước lau nhà với đủ mùi hương thơm như hương bạc hà, hoa hạ, hương hoa Tulip, hương hoa oải hương… cho bạn thoải mái lựa chọn.

*3. Chọn cho từng loại sàn nhà*

*

*​
Ngoài ra vẫn còn một tiêu chí cũng khá quan trọng khi bạn lựa chọn sản phẩm nước lau nhà đó chính là lựa chọn cho từng loại sàn nhà. Với mỗi loại sàn nhà khác nhau như sàn gạch bông, gạch men, đá hoa cương, sàn gỗ hay sàn nhựa… Lựa chọn loại nước lau nhà thích hợp với loại sàn nhà của bạn sẽ mang lại lợi ích hiệu quả nhất.

*Sử dụng nước lau nhà hiệu quả*



​
- Trước khi lau nhà thì bạn cần làm sạch nền nhà bằng máy hút bụi hoặc chổi. Bạn cần chuẩn bị một xô nước lạnh, pha thêm một ít nước nóng rồi cho thêm lượng nước lau nhà vừa phải theo hướng dẫn vào. Sự kết hợp giữa nước lạnh, nước nóng với nước lau nhà sẽ giúp nước lau sàn nhà có hương thơm nhẹ và loại bỏ vết bẩn, vi khuẩn… hiệu quả.

- Muốn lau nhà sạch và an toàn cho sức khỏe thì bạn nên dùng bao tay cao su để bảo vệ da tay của mình. Giờ chỉ cần nhúng cây lau nhà vào xô nước lau nhà đã pha sẵn, vắt ráo nước là đã có thể lau ngay.

_Nguồn: bachhoaxanh_​


----------

